# Gemmy LifeSize Caged Skeleton Redo?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have this prop: 



which no longer works as it should. All of the motors, jaw, shaking and LED's still work and what I want to do is use something to activate them sans the original control board which I think is the issue. I can hook up power to each item and make it run but does anyone have an idea of a better way to control them and add sound with the jaw movement? I'm guessing a prop controller could do it but I'm looking for alternatives? There's no hurry I'm not trying to get this done for this year but would like to bring this cool looking prop back from the dead! Thanks


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

You could go with a prop controller but there are quite a few threads on here talking about the gemmy skull and replacing the controller board with a light organ.

Here is a thread talking about just that:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27828

Here is a link for a single channel light organ kit:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=C4738

Here is a page where someone replaced the guts of a skull with that light organ:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=568079#post568079

Hope that helps!!


----------

